# carolina skiff 16' jvx?



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am considering getting a 16' Carolina skiff jvx that is in tip top shape and only been in the water a few times and never in saltwater. I know that it will not draft as shallow as a regular skiff or the J series but what are yall's opinions or experiences with them? I can't seem to find a definite answer online as to how shallow these boats can skim in. I am probably going to get it and mainly fish for specks and reds but will it be able to roll in water less than 14" or so for gigging?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Skiff*

You will be fine gigging in that boat they are a little squirrelly in the steering department until you get up to the 19 flex model but the hull should last several lifetimes with little to no Maintance


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

DLX not flex darn auto correct


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

jvx


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

j-14 works real well for me. DLX should be ok. go to the Carolina skiff website and see what it drafts...add a few inches.


----------

